# No sound on 32" HP LCD HDTV...



## Sgt. Stedanko (Mar 23, 2011)

I am not able to get sound out of my HP LCD TV, and I need help correcting the issue.
The picture works fine and I have tried using different cables, connection it directly to a DVD player etc. with no luck.

The TV is out of warranty so I can get HP to diagnose and solve the problem without paying a fee.
The TV was working just fine until the sound gave out completely recently.



Can any here assist me in troubleshooting my issue. I can provide any additional details if necessary.
Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


----------

